# Route and 3 stopovers from Santander to Malaga



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for route and 3 overnight stopovers from Santander to Malaga leaving Portsmouth on 3rd January. I understand the mileage is about 600 miles so looking at 200 miles per day


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

What time do you dock in Santander?

Burgos has a campsite all year. But only 115 miles on your trip.

TM


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Arrive Santander 17-30


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Your first problem is that you dock at around 5.30pm so if you are on time you could be off the boat at 6. It will be dark and unlike Bilbao you cannot stay on the docks overnight. There was a recent thread about this recently and it may pay you to find it and have a look to see what came up. As far as I know the nearest site on your route is Burgos but someone may suggest somewhere else to stay overnight.
After that you could stay at Aranjeuz just south of Madrid.

Mike


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

We got into port at the same time and used an Aire that's about 20 minutes away for the first night at the Nature Park Cabarceno.
We parked next to a lake and walked across to the elephant enclosure in the morning, it's a great place. It's in the All the Aires book for Spain and Portugal. 
It sound like you want to get down to Malaga quickly, so the rest of my route won't help you as it took us 10 days.

Neil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another vote for Carbarceno which is excellent for a night stop.

N 43 deg 21.486 minutes

W 003 Deg 49.186 minutes

Turn off the N634 signed for Carbarceno. Follow the road to the village and then go straight on, then right at the sign for the Nature Park. Keep going right until you get to the MH service point in the car park but don't park there ( slopes and smelly!) go on a little to where all the others MHs will be parked, beside the lake.

You can see where it is on Google Earth.

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Carbeceno a must and only 8 miles or so from Santander.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

South of Madrid/Aranjuez there is a dearth of campsites (if any) over the winter period except for Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena, just north of La Carolina. Very handy as the village is right beside the main A4/E5. Normal facilities and an ideal stopover.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Amydan - I should have said that there is a dearth of campsites South of Madrid until well down into Andalusia.

For a three stop journey I would be inclined to do;

Carbeceno (above)
Pico de la Miel, at La Cabrera. Approx 40 miles north of Madrid on the A1/E5.
Despenaperros, Santa Elena (above)

This would leave you with an easy 150 miles to go to Malaga and a chance to bag a decent pitch before the rest of the riff-raff get there.

:lol:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've always been content with Camping Riaza, just off the Autopista to the east, about 75 miles north of Madrid. 

An ACSI site open all year we've used twice in January.

And further down, east of Granada, another ACSI site open all year at Granada Beas is fine.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We're at Camping Riaza and can say it's a fine site. Getting a wee bit busy as it's the holiday weekend, but still some room. The toilet block is very good, fine old town within walking distance with lots of eateries - menu del dia from €9 up - and some walking and cycling too. Can be cold at night, -5 last night but lovely sunshine during the day.

Anyone been to Despenaperros recently (mentioned above)? It gets some mixed reviews.


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Try Camping Navarette, around 2hrs 30 to 3 hours from Santander. We have used it recently (Nov 28th), basic but good for an overnighter. ACSI site so if got card get reduced fees. Contact the site by e-mail (Sylvia) and they do not mind latish arrivals. Open all year.


----------

